# Toro 826: Fuel Filter Change / Upgrade



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello there,

Not much "wow" factor I guess, but I thought I'd share my experience anyway... as this procedure had somewhat of an unexpected twist to it (when comparing the old and new parts). Recently, I decided to replace the fuel filter on my 1975-77 Toro 826 due to the fact that I got the machine used this season and had no clue when it was done previously. I've had good results after replacing fuel filters on my cars/trucks, so it was definitely something I was going to do on the Toro.

A quick eBay search revealed a seller in China (where else, lol?) that was selling Briggs & Stratton fuel filter clones. The price was hard to beat: $ 7 USD for 5 filters, shipping included. They were rated at 150 micron element and said to be a direct replacement for any 1/4" fuel line with no fuel pump. The filters were marketed as the "next series" filters, whatever that means.

Anyway, I placed my order and the filters arrived exactly 1 month later, to the day. The actual "clone" filter is pretty darn close to the original, except that it's deprived of any markings and is red instead of the original orange.


Clone on the left, original on the right :












*The twist:* the new "clone" filters seem to have a much finer filter element inside. I pointed both at the light in my garage and could definitely see the difference. The original Briggs & Stratton (USA-made) filter had much larger openings in the filter media and light could pass through it without a problem. Here's a shot of the original unit :












Whereas the new "clone" filter has such a fine (or multi-layered, perhaps) element that very little light came through it, almost none at all. I blew into each filter to see if there was any noticeable air resistance that could impede gas flow, but both were easy to blow through. Here's a shot of the "clone" filter held up to the same light :












Here is my setup with the new filter installed. Despite the much finer filter element of these new units, the machine has no problem sipping gas and the engine runs good. I suppose that, in the end, the finer filter elements are a good thing where keeping dirt and other undesirable solid particles away from the engine is the goal. Without even knowing it at first, this maintenance procedure turned out to be somewhat of an unexpected "upgrade" in the end :











*Note:* there is no flow arrow/indicator on these filters, so I just installed the new one in the same way as the old one used to be. I don't think it really matters how the filter is installed (flow-wise), but in case the flow direction is incorrect on my setup, please chime in. Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you do know that for a buck or two you could have got the white BRIGGS filter. they only need to be changed when they get clogged. and for THE LOVE OF ZEUS there BROTHER 762. put a BRIGGS tank back on there. THAT TECUMSAPART tank is just PLAIN WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

wear that rust-free tec tank proud 762  Keeping the tec sticker is a nice touch


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

762mm said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Not much "wow" factor I guess, but I thought I'd share my experience anyway... as this procedure had somewhat of an unexpected twist to it (when comparing the old and new parts). Recently, I decided to replace the fuel filter on my 1975-77 Toro 826 due to the fact that I got the machine used this season and had no clue when it was done previously. I've had good results after replacing fuel filters on my cars/trucks, so it was definitely something I was going to do on the Toro.
> 
> ...


 I would plumb in all new fuel line also. quarter inch ID. just running that 1 up the old flag pole. to see if it will fly.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Fuel line looks like it's a slight bit short/stretching. Replace it and add an inch or two.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Is that what the tank is? A Tecumseh? To tell the truth I didn't know... the machine came with it. But I did notice it's not an original, of course. 

Does the job though and won't rust! Plus with no belt cover, it gives my Toro that Frankenblower / Mad Max look!




As for the fuel line, changing it is in the plans too. I only have automotive fuel line (rubber) on hand though and it's too thick. I'll have to find some proper one, plus I was also thinking of upgrading my fuel valve to a model I can screw to the body panels. The current valve is just hanging in the air, on the fuel line, and requires two hands to operate (one to hold it, the other to turn valve on/off). No very "pro" in my book!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

You stick a BRIGGS tank on there. you will get rid of that tangle town mess down there.


----------

